
Here's the inside of the bug that Ecuador found at their London embassy - marshray
https://twitter.com/bbhorne/status/352558192359788544/photo/1
======
zw123456
the picture was really blurry, are you sure that is not big foot ?

------
rfnslyr
With it being 2013 and all, I was honestly expecting it to be the size of a
head of a pin.

~~~
malandrew
Me too. That thing was huge. The Thing (Great Seal Bug) was one of the most
famous and was invented by Leon Theramin.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thing_(listening_device)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thing_\(listening_device\))

Theramin also invented the Buran system which works like laser microphones.

